# what to do about sulfites in balsamic vinegar?



## wasatchmom (Jan 20, 2004)

I've been noticing that balsamic vinegar bottles say that they contain sulfites. After a bit of research, I know that the fermentation process creates the sulfites but some brands of vinegar have added additional sulfites. All I can find is that sulfites can be an allergen. If I'm not allergic, should I go to the extent of searching for a no-extra-sulfites-added vinegar?

Thanks!


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

I don't know if any such thing as nonsulfite vinegar exists, but if you are not allergic to sulfites, why put yourself through the extra hassle and headache?


----------



## wasatchmom (Jan 20, 2004)

from what i understand, there isn't such a thing as sulfite-free vinegar. there are just certain brands that have LESS. and to my knowledge, i don't have an allergy to it. i just wondered if there was a health risk associated with sulfites. i guess not??


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i just bought organic balsamic vinegar and it doesn't say anything about sulfites in it?! it doesnt say its sulfite free, but it doesnt list it on the ing. list either.. but let me check.

okay im looking at the bottle...

"spectrum naturals" organic balsamic vinegar... product of italy.. no added sugar, artificial coloring, or sulfites.

ingredients... org. grown/processed wine vinegar and organic concentrated grape must.


----------



## wasatchmom (Jan 20, 2004)

what i read was that when the balsamic vinegar ferments it creates the sulfites. some companies add additional sulfites and i don't know why. maybe that is what spectrum is referring to?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

wouldn't they have to say it contains sulfites though?


----------



## wasatchmom (Jan 20, 2004)

Seems confusing, doesn't it? Sometimes there are no ingredient lists on balsamic vinegar because its the "only" ingredient. Balsamic vinegar wouldn't be the first product that doesn't list all the ingredients by a long shot.









This is what they say on the Tropical Traditions website (where they are selling an organic balsamic vinegar) ...

"Please note, this vinegar is not sulfite-free since sulfites are naturally present in grape products."

I guess its nothing to worry about.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i think unless you drink the stuff it should be okay.. balsamic vinegar is used in such small amounts and if its naturally occuring and no extra added, i would think its okay..? maybe im totally wrong, but im not willing to give it up!


----------

